# How about a book/file/media download area? Need help......



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I know its needed, for a one stop shop for documentation like canning, cookbooks, checkoff lists, food guides, disaster prepardness guides, fiction and non fiction books, audio/podcasts, military manuals, gun manuals, videos, etc... but I need some help from some folks. Copyright issues. I know there are some books/media in the public domain and some say "free to distribute", but I want to be certain about this and of course if a member uploads media that is copyright protected, I don't want to wait a few hours before it gets taken down. I can control this issue with an approval of the file before it goes live from me or moderators, and as we get further along there will be more moderators that can quickly scan the document/media for copyright issues and delete it or have it put into a public viewing......

Sooooo......if anyone wants to volunteer, then I can start getting the "holding" bin up and going and access for them to the media. Be thinking about this because I'm sure it will be a huge task of going through the media.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: How about a book/file/media download area? Need help...*

that LDS handbook is a free to distribute... I think I posted it a few rows down.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: How about a book/file/media download area? Need help...*

Ok, I'll setup someting and slowly get that part going since its a tricky subject. Thanks!


----------

